# New Heated Garage: need help!



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello and welcome tot he forums!

Yep that's quite a list, so we'll just go down the line and I'll give my opinions.

#1 - You didn't mention the size of the bldg you have in mind, but I think it would be a worthwhile investment to to hire a concrete contractor to do the slab for you. If you're going to do include water & plumbing, which is an excellent addition IMO, you'll need to rough in the plumbing when the slab is being poured, being in a large metro area (Toronto) permits would almost certainly be required and subbing out this portion of the work is maybe the most cost effective way of dealing with it IMO.

#2 - Raidiant heat is an excellent idea for the floor IMO, I would look more to a tile man than a HVAC guy for that, if you'd like I can get you a link to a pro in your area I'm acquainted with from another forum that could give you some more info on the systems available in the local area. Let me know & I'll look up their e-mail addy for you if you want it.

#3 - It's certainly possible to run the water, gas, & elec out from the main house. Here again if you're not comfortable with this portion of the job, it's better left to a pro. Here in the mid-west I would say the most popular forms of heating shops like this are either wood stoves or wall furnaces.

#4 - See #3

#5 - Again see #3

#6 - An attic fan would be a pretty economicla way to cool & ventilate the place and probably the cheapest in terms of both purchase & installation & operating costs as well.

HTH and let me know if you'd like some more info on the tile guy in your area for radiant heat. Great stuff and if you're going to be doing mechanic type work where laying on the floor would sometimes be required, well worth it. Also it will help keep the entire bldg warm if it's insulated well in the walls & roof.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

housedocs said:


> Hello and welcome tot he forums!
> 
> Yep that's quite a list, so we'll just go down the line and I'll give my opinions.
> 
> ...


Sorry: Each garage will be about 22' wide x 23' long (~500sqft) with a shared wall at the property line (so we can get maximum sqft according to code). And of course I'd rather not be paying to heat my neighbour's garage through that shared wall and the sides of the slab.

Yes I'd definitely be interested in referrals to local contractors.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

*Garage skylights*

Here's an answer to a question you didn't ask. During a remodel that did not involve my garage, I had skylights installed in the garage; the contractor thought (and told me so) that I was nuts, but did as I asked. Let me tell ya, that was some of the best money I ever spent. We go in there, usually for only a moment, about 50 times a day, and the light almost never has to be turned on.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

From the info provided It does'nt seem like radiant heat would be a good idea.Why would you want warm floors in a garage? With having cars and benches and tools in there you would be blocking a lot of the heat. Also, do you have a hot water system in you're house? If you do decide to go with radiant you could install a separate zone off you're existing boiler(as long as it is big enough). The lines that would be installed underground would have to be at least 4 feet underground to be below the frost line.I live in the northeast and that is the rule here. A lot of times antifreeze can be added to hot water system to give the zone going outside a little more protection.

You're other heating option and would be my choice would be to install a Modine heater that would be hung in one of the corners. You can buy them for hot water and it would use the same pipes as above. Or you could buy a gas model and either run it with natural off the house or propane and have a tank behind the garage. These Modine heaters have fans on them and as long as they are properly sized it would keep you're shop toasty.

As far as the plumbing that certainly is a possibility! You need to contact someone who is familiar with digging trenches and the codes. Find out what pipes can be run in the same trench and what ones need their own. If you decide to run a drain out there make sure it is big enough for a bath. All that work you don't want to limit yourself to just a sink.As far as hot water for you're bath you could install a small water heater in the shop, obviously the type would depend on the the utility you decide on.


----------



## pappabear (Sep 26, 2005)

you did't say the size of your garage,but this is what I did. My garage is 30 by 30 and is insulated. I put a oil furnace(a small one for a mobile home) in and it does fine when I need it.I live in the mountains in pa. so heat is nice in the garage when you need it.


HardcoreCBR said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am building a new (heated, insulated) garage and have several unrelated questions I really hope I can get some advice on.
> 
> ...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

*location of garage*



HardcoreCBR said:


> Thanks everyone for any input you can provide!


It is very important to properly locate you garage
Given the size and the fact that it will have water and heat, I'd suggest a spot about at the end of my driveway
I think it would be perfect there


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

slickshift said:


> It is very important to properly locate you garage
> Given the size and the fact that it will have water and heat, I'd suggest a spot about at the end of my driveway
> I think it would be perfect there


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 17, 2005)

I've known a few guys that have heated garage floors and to a man they love them. If you are going to be out there much I'd say go for it. If you go to this site that is dedicated to garages you should be able to get a broad view of opinions from guys that have garages and different systems in them.
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Before anyone else responds to this thread, Please realize that the original post is over 3 years old.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If I had the opportunity to install in floor heating in my garage, I would do it in a heartbeat. Snowmelt and water dry up quickly. Tools laid on the floor while you are working are warm when you pick them up. I personally know a couple of guys who did it and I envy them when I'm under my car and picking up an ice cold wrench in my otherwise heated garage. Since you are going to trench to the house for electric, why not trench a little bigger and install water and waste lines? I have a piece of 3" schedule 20 pipe buried, and the pex water lines were pulled into it afterwards. I get just enough airflow from the basement through the 3" pipe to keep the water lines from freezing. Advice: add a piece of three wire for a three way switch, so you can control a light from both the house and garage. Bury a phone line as well with extra conductors for stereo speakers. Even if you don't install any of this stuff right away, at least stub the conduits or pipes through the slab and to the outside of the foundation.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Now I see it's a bump!!!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Now I see it's a bump!!!


Hey....I tried to warn you....:laughing:


----------

